# Yeast For Youngs Esb Clone?



## leahy268 (19/10/11)

Hi Guys,​Below is what I've got so far.. SWMBO loves the bottle of youngs ESB that I bought.. Hence need to make it.​3.75 kg Golden Promise (Simpsons) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5 88.2 %​0.50 kg Crystal - Heritage (140.0 EBC) Grain 6 11.8 %​30.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 60.0 Hop 7 16.3 IBUs​30.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 15.0 Hop 9 8.1 IBUs​20.00 g Fuggles [4.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 8 9.8 IBUs​20.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Dry Hop 1 Hop 10 0.0 IBUs

What yeast??
I understand that the real one is 1768PC. This however is no longer available on CB's site unfortunately.
Where I tend to buy everything from due to freight costs.
What would be a good substitute..


----------



## manticle (19/10/11)

Presuming you mean the Young's special london ale, try 1318 london ale III. Won't be an exact clone (but neither is my version with 1768) but is readily available and does suit the grist well.

Pretty sure Young's is Marris otter rather than golden promise (both will make a tasty UK bitter though) and it uses target as well as fuggles and goldings.

My recipe -homage, NOT a clone- is here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;recipe=1122

Also not sure what volume you are brewing to but (again if it is the special london bottled version you are referring to) it should be around 6ish % abv when finished.


----------



## leahy268 (19/10/11)

manticle said:


> Presuming you mean the Young's special london ale, try 1318 london ale III. Won't be an exact clone (but neither is my version with 1768) but is readily available and does suit the grist well.
> 
> Pretty sure Young's is Marris otter rather than golden promise (both will make a tasty UK bitter though) and it uses target as well as fuggles and goldings.
> 
> ...



Damn 1318 isn't available atm either..


----------



## manticle (19/10/11)

Try grain and grape or gryphon brewing (who I think is back trading in a couple of days)


----------



## leahy268 (19/10/11)

lol I use CB usually for the simple fact that it's 9.90 freight for 25kg's of stuff for me.
Otherwise it can cost me $10 for a single yeast...
No thanks ..

I'll check it out though if all else fails..
I'm pretty certain that gryphon brewing in WA though would cost me a small fortune to QLD..


----------



## manticle (19/10/11)

Can't imagine postage for 1 pack of yeast will cost you anywhere near $10. I've ordered stuff from all three at various points

Ross has been busy lately so maybe the website isn't updated or he'll get more in soon - send him a PM or ring the shop.


----------



## np1962 (20/10/11)

manticle said:


> Can't imagine postage for 1 pack of yeast will cost you anywhere near $10. I've ordered stuff from all three at various points
> 
> Ross has been busy lately so maybe the website isn't updated or he'll get more in soon - send him a PM or ring the shop.



Proper packaging, ice packs and *Express Post *does add up when shipping yeasts.
Nige


----------



## manticle (20/10/11)

I've ordered yeast from Gryphon and from Craftbrewer before but maybe I just didn't take any notice. My income is quite small but I tend just to buy ingredients when I need them and wear the cost if I can afford it. If I can't, I don't buy.

Surely, if it's just one occasion, a few extra items or some proper yeast splitting practice could make it all worth it?

Otherwise any UK liquid yeast with that malt and hop bill will give a delicious bitter. It just won't be the Young's exact copy but that's hard to do even with the correct yeast.


----------

